# Happy Hunter



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

There's a common misconception that scale model builders are an entirely seperate entity from RC builders. While that's true in some cases, it doesn't apply to model ships.

The thread about that new Revell ship kit reminded me that I have a scanner (I just got a bunch of new equipment and I have trouble remembering what I have ) and I decided to scan a couple of older photos of one of my early radio controlled ship models. The HAPPY HUNTER is the very first RC model ship I ever got. It was a Christmas present (in fact, the last Xmas present from my Father before his death so it means a lot to me).

In many respects, it's just a plastic ship model. The hull is 41" long and 9" wide. Believe it or not, it's a big vacuformed piece of ABS! The superstructure is a combination of vacuformed plastic and sheet plastic. By itself, it would be a nicely detailed display model. But, in addition to the detail, it has a pair of geared 12volt motors drving 5 bladed propellors. It displaces about 20lbs.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Say "boat.' I love hearing Canadians say "boat."


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What are you talking aboot, eh?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Brent - that is a lovely model. :thumbsup: I'm sure your Dad would be pleased that you did such a nice job of it and that you treasure it so much.

Is that an offshore supply boat? There are five or six of them service the offshore oil industry that tie up in the harbour here.

Huzz


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Huzz, it's you damn Newfies who have convinced the Americans that we can't say "boat"!

Most of us have the same "accent" as Peter Jennings, William Shatner, Leslie Neilsen, Michael J. Fox, Jim Carrey, Paul Anka, Monty Hall, John Candy, Fay Wray, Lorne Greene...all Canadians. To the best of my knowledge, we all pronounce boat...well..."boat".

At some point in history, I think a first generation Newfoundlander from Torbay was overheard by a visiting U.S. sailor and he heard that old pre-confederation accent.

It's like a Canadian watching a Bowery Boys movie and hearing Leo Gorcey...and assuming that all Americans call a shirt a "shoit" .

To the BOAT question (ship question?): the HAPPY HUNTER is described as an "ocean going salvage tug". I'm honestly not sure what that means. As much as I enjoy RC ship models, I'm not a natural ship guy so my knowledge is limited. I've seen video of virtually identical vessels towing off-shore drilling rigs into position. It has towing gear and a substantial crane so I would guess it's capable of all kinds of high seas support work.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ha!! :thumbsup: 

Happy Saturday!

Actually, in my job, where I am not right now thankfully, I get to spend time on conference calls with people from across the country and I have developed a bit of an ear for accents over the years. in fact, usually I can distinguish whether a guy is from Ontario, Nova Scotia or out west within about 30 seconds. The Nova Scotia folks can tend to have a real New England sound from time to time. And as for us here in Newfoundland, there are some folks here who have a hard time convincing people that they are not Irish. Oddly enough, many others have completely lost the Irish influence in their speech.

But not my wife; once she got stopped by security at London's Heathrow airport; they could not understand how a young Irish woman had a Canadian passport.

And thankfully,

most of us

don't really speak

like William Shatner!

Nor do I have his beer gut!! :jest: 

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

very nice Brent, very nice !
Bert


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

*VERY NICE!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya hoit my feelings. I actually sound more like Huntz Hall.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

william is full of bran not beer,he pushes all bran here in Canada.I call a boat a dory being from jt johns.


----------

